# Are New Circular Saws Noisy before breaking in?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

My Porter Cable circular saw finally died after over 15 years. I have a 4 portable saws, a worm drive that I use for framing and rough lumber, small panel saw, 18V 6 ½ Cordless Circular and my now dead 7 ¼” Porter Cable circular saw that I only use for fine plywood cutting.

I looked at the more expensive circular saws, but I wasn’t really impressed. The one important thing for me was the table because I don’t like the stamped metal tables with the rounded edges that tend to climb over my straight edge. There were two 15 amps saws that had a table that fit my criteria that were in the mid priced range and also were on sale. One was a Hitachi C7SB2 and the other was a Porter Cable PC15TCSMK. The Hitachi was out of stock at the Lowes near me, but I know they were available at another store nearby. The Porter Cable had a 10ft cord which I also really liked so I bought it. 

I threw on a Freud D0760X blade and turned it on. I haven’t cut any plywood yet, but I’m a little concerned about the noise it makes. I’m hoping that it just needs broke in, but I don’t remember any of my saws sounding like that when they were new although it has been a long time since I bought a new saw.

Before I take it back, what should I expect in a new saw?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My PC saws are noisy*

I don't know if they use straight cut gears or what they just seem too noisy, but they work fine. Noise is relative, so it's hard to tell really what you are experiencing. It there a way to compare the sound of the PC's to other saws, like Milwaukee or Makita? Got a framer buddy have him listen to it ....:blink: bill
BTW So far as I know there is no "break in" period. Usually they break when they slide off the roof sheathing and hit the crete.....then they are broke "period"


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

How does it sound with the blade off the saw? Any different? A newly designed blade will sound different than your old blade.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have yet to hear a circular saw that I did not consider noisey.

George


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess I should have been clearer on the noise. It’s more than just loud, it sounds more like the blade is rubbing or there isn’t any lube in the bearings. I was thinking about it this morning and it almost reminds me of my miter saw which has a brake. Maybe this saw has a brake, I haven’t checked.
It could be the blade design and now that I think about it just might be the way the blade sound is resonating in the aluminum case. I never ran it with the original blade and It’s too early in the morning to start it up now, but I think I’ll try running it without the blade and see if that’s it.
The bearings went out on my old saw and the blade was rubbing on the aluminum case. This new saw reminded me of that sound.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> .............
> The bearings went out on my old saw and the blade was rubbing on the aluminum case. This new saw reminded me of that sound.


Not to many people know this but parts to repair your old saw dont cost that much. This is if you were in love with the old saw. I have bought many tools that where broken and fix them for under $20.00. More times than not the shipping cost more than the parts.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Handyman said:


> Not to many people know this but parts to repair your old saw dont cost that much. This is if you were in love with the old saw. I have bought many tools that where broken and fix them for under $20.00. More times than not the shipping cost more than the parts.


Really, I love my old saw and I would like to fix it. Everyone has been telling me to get a new saw for years, but I never could find one that I liked. Actually when I first bought the saw 15 to 20 years ago, I didn’t like it much but didn’t have much of a choice and I needed it for a job I was doing. I’m not sure but I think what took out the bearings was bouncing around in my truck tool box.
I just assumed that since it was so old that parts weren’t available. How hard is it to replace the bearings?


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

What model PC? And, as a side note you can usually but the bearings at a bearing supply house way cheaper than buying from the manufacturer. If you can take the armature out, without destroying the saw, most places(around here anyway) will even rmove and replace the bearings for a small cost...usually the total comes up less than just buying the bearings from PC(or any other manufacturer)
The newer PC machines are not on par with the old stuff, as many can tell you.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

mickit said:


> What model PC? And, as a side note you can usually but the bearings at a bearing supply house way cheaper than buying from the manufacturer. If you can take the armature out, without destroying the saw, most places(around here anyway) will even rmove and replace the bearings for a small cost...usually the total comes up less than just buying the bearings from PC(or any other manufacturer)
> The newer PC machines are not on par with the old stuff, as many can tell you.


I have the PC 8 ¼” builders saw and I just did a search and found the bearings. There are 3 of them and they are limited stock and cost $17, $6 and $4. I think I’m going to order them.

I don't know if i'll be able to replace them myself but at least i'll have the bearings.

You can’t have too many saws.:no:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

*Its the Blade making all the noise*

OK, I took the blade off and it sounds normal so I guess it is the Freud D0760X blade that’s makeing the horrible squealing sound. :sweatdrop:

I still haven’t cut anything yet because its Saturday morning and the neighbors like to sleep in so I’ll give them a little more time before I ruin their day.:laughing: 

I’ve been playing around with it without the blade and I kind of like it, especially with the way the table is marked with a rule and other markings. My old saw is covered with marks and notes that I put on, so this is kind of nice. I think I’m going to like this new saw, plus it lighter than my old saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> ...............
> I just assumed that since it was so old that parts weren’t available. How hard is it to replace the bearings?


Almost every tool manufacture sells parts for their tool on line. However I do buy alot from www.ereplacementparts.com If it was me I would fix it anyway for a backup saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> *OK, I took the blade off and it sounds normal so I guess it is the Freud D0760X blade that’s makeing the horrible squealing sound*. :sweatdrop: :thumbsup:



What's* rubbing* causing the squealing sound. Rotating blades don't squeal, they whine. How about some packing foam up inside the blade guard? :blink: bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Handyman said:


> Almost every tool manufacture sells parts for their tool on line. However I do buy alot from www.ereplacementparts.com If it was me I would fix it anyway for a backup saw.


Thanks, I going to give it a try. At least with this new saw I’ll have something to use while I figure how to repair the old one. Actually I kind of like the idea of having two Circular Saws because I can have two different blades ready to go, one for smooth plywood cuts and one for MDF. I don’t like using my 60t plywood blade on that other stuff and it gets to be a pain changing blades every time I switch from one to the other. 

I usually just grab my worm drive for the MDF but I don’t get a nice clean straight cut with it.


woodnthings said:


> What's* rubbing* causing the squealing sound. Rotating blades don't squeal, they whine. How about some packing foam up inside the blade guard? :blink: bill


 
Well I don’t know what the difference between the high pitched whine and a squeal, but nothing is rubbing that I can see although it sounds like a high speed metal rubbing on metal sound. I guess I could try to dampen the sound some. Now that I know that nothing is actually wrong with the saw, I can tolerate the sound or wear ear protection. I just can’t fire it up too early in the morning or there may be a neighborhood hanging. Mine.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> Thanks, I going to give it a try. At least with this new saw I’ll have something to use while I figure how to repair the old one. Actually I kind of like the idea of having two Circular Saws because I can have two different blades ready to go, one for smooth plywood cuts and one for MDF. I don’t like using my 60t plywood blade on that other stuff and it gets to be a pain changing blades every time I switch from one to the other.
> 
> I usually just grab my worm drive for the MDF but I don’t get a nice clean straight cut with it.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! You must have some picky neighbors or else they live REALLY close. Heck, I've had my neighbors (real close) mowing their grass at 6:30 in the morning and their driveway is 5' from my bedroom window. The kicker is, everytime he leaves for work in the morning(6:45 or so), he and his wife have a loud discussion (not arguing, just loud) at his car before he leaves and he can't just close his car door. He always slams it.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

xphnmn said:


> Wow! You must have some picky neighbors or else they live REALLY close. Heck, I've had my neighbors (real close) mowing their grass at 6:30 in the morning and their driveway is 5' from my bedroom window. The kicker is, everytime he leaves for work in the morning(6:45 or so), he and his wife have a loud discussion (not arguing, just loud) at his car before he leaves and he can't just close his car door. He always slams it.


Yes I live in very close neighborhood. Luckily we are all close friends and respect each other’s schedule. I get up pretty early usually 4:30 or 5AM and the neighborhood is really quiet. Any noise at all can be heard for a long way especially on weekends. People start leaving for work at 6 during the week so it’s not so bad, but there isn’t any other outside noise like freeways or traffic. 

I like the quiet but I’m usually motivated to build or work on something in the morning and I have to tip toe around until after 8 on the weekends. I insulated my garage trying to sound proof it, but it’s just too quiet. I have a few more years till I can retire and then I’ll be looking for a place where I can do whatever I want to in the morning.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Sleeper said:


> Really, I love my old saw and I would like to fix it. I just assumed that since it was so old that parts weren’t available. How hard is it to replace the bearings?


I have a Craftsman 3 X 21 inch belt sander that I bought new over thirty years ago. It performed well for many years, but the belt drive fainally let go. Imagine my surprise when I found out I could actually get a replacement from Sears Parts direct. Some companies actually do support their products. As another member pointed out, shipping was more than the part. But I still was able to repair my old sander for about $16 as opposed to replacing it for $50 as the cheapest "on sale" price I could find anywhere.

If the manufacturer does not carry the bearings you require you could go to a bearing supply house and look through their catalog for bearings that match your old ones.

Replacing bearings in a saw should not be too difficult, but check your shaft for condition before you order any parts.

Gerry


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> I have a Craftsman 3 X 21 inch belt sander that I bought new over thirty years ago. It performed well for many years, but the belt drive fainally let go. Imagine my surprise when I found out I could actually get a replacement from Sears Parts direct. Some companies actually do support their products. As another member pointed out, shipping was more than the part. But I still was able to repair my old sander for about $16 as opposed to replacing it for $50 as the cheapest "on sale" price I could find anywhere.
> 
> If the manufacturer does not carry the bearings you require you could go to a bearing supply house and look through their catalog for bearings that match your old ones.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have to say that this one thing that keeps me buying stuff at Sears. I really appreciate their parts department. Not only for craftsman tools but almost everything they sell. I had a dishwasher go out and I don’t remember what brand it was, but it wasn’t a sears brand only Sears sold it. I had an idea of what the problem might be and looked at the exploded parts view, figured out what part I needed, ordered it, and then fixed it myself. 
I didn't buy my saw at Sears, so i never even thoughtt of looking for the parts, but it was a Craftsman or another saw that i bought at Sears, then thats the first place I would have checked.
There are some parts that they don’t have anymore such as a ½” collet for an old Craftsman router that I was looking for. You would think they would always be available since they are so easy to lose. :laughing:


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

xphnmn said:


> Wow! You must have some picky neighbors or else they live REALLY close. Heck, I've had my neighbors (real close) mowing their grass at 6:30 in the morning and their driveway is 5' from my bedroom window. The kicker is, everytime he leaves for work in the morning(6:45 or so), he and his wife have a loud discussion (not arguing, just loud) at his car before he leaves and he can't just close his car door. He always slams it.


I don't think you have to have picky neighbors to think twice about firing up the circular saw early in the morning. Just as I take offense at people who mow the lawn at 6 in the morning or trim the weeds that early, I never fire up the shop before 9am on a weekend - and I routinely get up at 4.
People like to have their peace and quiet in the morning.

Your neighbor sounds like a jerk, I can't stand people like that.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

klr650 said:


> I don't think you have to have picky neighbors to think twice about firing up the circular saw early in the morning. Just as I take offense at people who mow the lawn at 6 in the morning or trim the weeds that early, I never fire up the shop before 9am on a weekend - and I routinely get up at 4.
> People like to have their peace and quiet in the morning.
> 
> Your neighbor sounds like a jerk, I can't stand people like that.


 
Sorry, I didn't mean to infer that I use my tools in the early morning either. I rarely fire anything up before 10 or 11 am. As far as the neighbors go, they aren't bad people. Just very inconsiderate.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

xphnmn said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to infer that I use my tools in the early morning either. I rarely fire anything up before 10 or 11 am. As far as the neighbors go, they aren't bad people. Just very inconsiderate.


Oh don't sweat it. It totally depends on where you live and who your neighbors are. My neighborhood is pretty quiet, no traffic, no weekend warriors, no real activity to speak of during the day. I love it personally. But if all my neighbors routinely cracked out the mower or the chainsaw at 7 in the morning, I'd change my tune too.

I'm undoubtedly over sensitive about how others perceive me - so I tend to keep a pretty low profile. Not everyone has such thin skin.


----------

